# Banks Of The Wabash Challenge



## Brown Family Lofts (Jun 26, 2013)

$$ BANKS $$ OF THE WABASH CHALLENGE
Futurity Sponsored By the Crossroads Racing Pigeon Club

Real World Race Conditions – Loft Against Loft – None of the artificial race conditions like in one loft races!! See what your birds are really made of!!

3 Races – 30 chances to win!!
200 – 250 – 300 Miles + High Point Bird Prizes

Accepting Birds Feb 1st to June 1st - Replacements until July 1st 

Perch Fee $25 per bird or 5 birds for $100
(One bird must go on rotation) 
(Handlers will NOT handle any bird they bred)
(100% of perch fee goes to the club to cover transportation cost)
Entry Fee $100 per bird due after the 2nd 100 mile race

All birds must go to at least one of two qualifying 100 mile races
Birds earn points on the 2nd 150 – 200 – 250 – 300 mile races

$15,000 in capital prizes
(based on 150 paid entries)

100% of entry fees will be returned in prize payouts
10% of capital paid out in the 200 mile race
25% of capital paid out in the 250 mile race
45% of capital paid out in the 300 mile race
20% of capital paid out for high point birds
All prizes paid out based on clocking order
All prizes split 60% breeder, 40% handler

Regular Weekly Communications starting Sept. 1st from the club and/or the handler!! 
Race Results will be emailed on a weekly basis to participants, so we must have your email address. 

200 mile payout	250 mile payout	300 mile payout	High Point Payout
1st $500 1st	$1000 1st $2000 1st $800
2nd	$400 2nd	$800 2nd	$1250 2nd	$700
3rd	$300 3rd	$600 3rd	$750 3rd	$600
4th	$200 4th	$500 4th	$650 4th	$500
5th	$100 5th	$350 5th	$500 5th	$400 
Total $1500 6th	$250 6th	$400 Total $3000	
7th	$150 7th	$300
8th	$100 8th	$250
Total $3750 9th	$200
10th	$150
11th	$150
12th	$150 
Total $6750

2014 YB Race Schedule (may be adjusted due to inclement weather):
Sept 13th 100 miles Sept 27th	100 miles	Oct 18th	250 miles
Sept 20th	150 miles	Oct 4th 150 miles	Oct 25th	300 miles
Oct 11th	200 miles

Handler list:

300 mile 
race distance
Ralph Yagle 812-887-7261 306.871 
Jerry Hollingsworth 812-564-3780 310.300
Bob Fiscus 618-928-0598 279.990
Walt Williams 812-870-0404 307.656
Tim Drake 812-239-6865 307.033	
Bob Burton 217-495-1359 301.940
Mike Frakes 812-239-3239 316.507
Dale Martoglio 217-663-8818 304.746
Dan Beard 217-663-8645 267.072
Ron Deisher 217-808-1082 304.746

Ship All birds directly to Ron Deisher for proper registration:

Ron Deisher
21515 E Darwin Ferry Rd
West Union, IL 62477

Make all checks payable to Dale Martoglio.


----------



## FallCreekFlyers (Jul 26, 2012)

*Wabash*

Are there special bands to use or just normal local club bands


----------



## Brown Family Lofts (Jun 26, 2013)

No special bands. Just 2014 au band


----------



## Brown Family Lofts (Jun 26, 2013)

Will posted updated flyer tomorrow as I now will be participating as handler


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Anybody else entering this?


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm giving serious thought to entering this one.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anyone know any of the handlers for the Banks of the Wabash Challenge? I want someone who will really pound my birds during training. What type of birds fly well in this area and under what kinds of conditions? What speed will be needed to win this race? Any information will be helpful.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just thought I would put pictures of my entry's to this race. And is anyone else entering this race?
These 2 are very near and dear to my heart because these 2 hatched the very same day we buried my dad. It was very special and I hope they kick butt! I should have kept them however I wouldn't have been able to deal with losing them. I sent them in the middle of February. now I will post pictures of my latest 3. Lets play a game of who can guess what the parents are


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

First off we got my boring grizzle nothing special inbred white eagle dad on a ludo janssen hen. Eric the mom Is a granddaughter off that van elsacker silver from les with that white hen


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Lastly we got what I'm predicting to be my heavyweights! These are the parents! The dad. Lets see who can identify this bad boy!


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

The mom! Again at least 2 people should know her!


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

The first baby this would be quicker if I knew how to put more than one picture in a message


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

This one is 186 I banded the other 187 because I said he's going to kill the competiton  notice the booties on this one! A satinette snuck in there I think


----------



## Brown Family Lofts (Jun 26, 2013)

Who is handle your birds do ya know? I was gonna be handler but due to twins and baby on way I won't be racing. I am sending in pair of birds myself to participate in the race though.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ron is handling all 4 the grizzle is the oddball, who should I have handle him?


----------



## Brown Family Lofts (Jun 26, 2013)

The 5th bird is placed rotation so it's whoever is up next on list. Ron trying to get me fly with them trying make it happen we shall c.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well try to get that grizzle! He's a hyper little turd!


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.bowchallenge.com/ its not to late to enter! Ron did an awesome job on this website!


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

First 150 mile race today my bird took 3rd  the grizzle


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> First off we got my boring grizzle nothing special inbred white eagle dad on a ludo janssen hen. Eric the mom Is a granddaughter off that van elsacker silver from les with that white hen


Congrats Travis, You said boring grizzle back in April... 3rd place! I would take a boring grizzle like that!


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Flapdoodle said:


> Congrats Travis, You said boring grizzle back in April... 3rd place! I would take a boring grizzle like that!


Ha! Ya the bird I did not think handled well! I have a full grizzle brother and a blue bar yes I said blue bar sister you can have! You might want to wait a month to see how the bird does when the money is on the line  the other bird I have left there is that blue bar feather footed bird! We will see how she does next week! She is a direct daughter of the formidable 2013 pt classic winner crossed with strs other 2013 pt classic entry!


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrats to Mr south town racer on getting 2nd place in the second qualifier! Me well my bird qualified let's leave it at that  hope she gets those feathered feet slicked back she must have a lot of drag  race results are on the website! Let the real nail biting games begin!


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Ron sent 2/3 of the total number of birds in the race? Did I get that right?


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Kastle Loft said:


> Ron sent 2/3 of the total number of birds in the race? Did I get that right?


Yes in hindsight I would have given laura 4 birds and ron 1 I was leery she is 50 miles short and her first year racing she has done an amazing job tho!


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well my birds live to fight yet another day! I didn't start the house on fire but got 25 and 36 places! Results are on the site! Anyone other than south town racers in this?


----------



## FallCreekFlyers (Jul 26, 2012)

*Bow*

I am barely, have one left unless other came in tonight.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Boy I don't know what the race results will be but I got a msg from Matt may and a call from ron deisher. 5 birds on the drop mine was second to trap right behind matt's! Congratulations Matt! I just hope we beat everyone else!  2 races down 2 races to go!


----------



## FallCreekFlyers (Jul 26, 2012)

*BOW challenge*

Losses for these races have been staggering overall! 20 birds on clock for the day from 200?


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep results are up and I'm one second behind Matt may  what an honor wouldn't have it any other way! Now hopefully we can repeat on the 250 and 300!


----------



## FallCreekFlyers (Jul 26, 2012)

Got a good shot at it only racing against 20 birds if no more come in


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well I faired pretty darn well! 3rd place! And my second bird came back today! Mr Matt came in 6th! I fear his bird on the 300! When the going gets tough his birds get going!

All I can say is I owe all of this to 3 people my wife for caring for my birds when I can't and believing in me! Matt may for the awesome birds because he believed in me! And ron deisher for the same reasons!
One more race and if this is the pinnacle let's just say I'm walking on sunshine


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well I was pleasantly surprised today! 2nd and 5th place in the 300! And it was my grizzle that took 2nd!!


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> Well I was pleasantly surprised today! 2nd and 5th place in the 300! And it was my grizzle that took 2nd!!


Congrats on the results. It looks like having two birds in the hunt was a feat in itself.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I also won our 300 auction race here with a bird from John Nelson. I had Can-Am 14039. That bird also won our regular 300 as both the auction race and regular race were shipped and released together. Nelson flies here in the same club as me and he is always tough to beat. Turns out he is going to take my 300 mile winner and mate it to this 300 mile winner and we will split the young for next year. We shall see how that goes in 2015!!! Woo-hoo pigeons!!!


----------

